# تغطية أحداث يوم الثلاثاء 19/11/2013 !!!



## Dona Nabil (19 نوفمبر 2013)

*أقام نشطاء وبعض الحركات الثورية والشبابية بمحافظة الغربية نصب سرادقات رسمية, فى ساحة الشهداء أمام ديوان عام محافظة الغربية استعداداً للاحتفالات بذكرى محمد محمود الثانية.*


----------



## Dona Nabil (19 نوفمبر 2013)

*انتهى فنانو الجرافيتى من لوحة جدارية جديدة بدأوا رسمها على حائط شارع محمد محمود بميدان التحرير فى الساعات الأولى من صباح اليوم الثلاثاء*


----------



## Dona Nabil (19 نوفمبر 2013)

*سادت حالة من الهدوء بميدان التحرير، صباح اليوم الثلاثاء الذكرى الثالثة لأحداث محمد محمود بثورة 25 يناير، فيما انتشر عدد من الباعة الجائلين حول صينية الميدان*


----------



## Dona Nabil (19 نوفمبر 2013)

*بدء توافد المتظاهرين على شارع محمد محمود استعدادا لإحياء ذكراه الثانية*


----------



## Dona Nabil (19 نوفمبر 2013)

*حواجز حديدية وأكمنة أمنية بمحيط الداخلية فى ذكرى أحداث محمد محمود*


----------



## Dona Nabil (19 نوفمبر 2013)

*تزايد أعداد المتظاهرين بـ"محمد محمود" وهتافات مناهضة للداخلية​*


----------



## Dona Nabil (19 نوفمبر 2013)

*تواجد أمنى مكثف بمحيط "الاتحادية" قبل بدء فعاليات ذكرى محمد محمود*


----------



## Dona Nabil (19 نوفمبر 2013)

*لم تمر 12 ساعة، وظهر النصب التذكارى مُحَطَّمًا وسط صينية ميدان التحرير، حيث عبر عدد من أهالى شهداء ثورتى يناير، عن رفضهم للنصب بعد افتتاحه صباح أمس، الاثنين، بحضور رئيس الوزراء، الدكتور حازم الببلاوى.

 كما ظهر النصب محطما تماما وينم عن حالة الغضب التى كانت لدى المتظاهرين.*


----------



## Dona Nabil (19 نوفمبر 2013)

*الهدوء يسود الجيزة قبيل إحياء ذكرى محمد محمود والأمن يفتح "النهضة"*


----------



## Dona Nabil (19 نوفمبر 2013)

*هدوء بمحيط "رابعة العدوية" وتكثيف أمنى بالميدان فى ذكرى "محمد محمود"*


----------



## Dona Nabil (19 نوفمبر 2013)

*طوارىء بالحماية المدنية بمحيط التحرير فى ذكرى محمد محمود*


----------



## Dona Nabil (19 نوفمبر 2013)

* 6إبريل "الجبهة" تؤمن "التحرير" وتغلق الشوارع المؤدية لـ"الداخلية"*


----------



## Dona Nabil (19 نوفمبر 2013)

8*مدرعات لتأمين محيط "القضاء العالى" قبل فعاليات ذكرى محمد محمود*


----------



## Dona Nabil (19 نوفمبر 2013)

*قوات الأمن تنسحب من شارع سيمون بوليفار لعدم الاحتكاك مع المتظاهرين*


----------



## grges monir (19 نوفمبر 2013)

ما يحدث عبث فى امن مصر الداخلى


----------



## Dona Nabil (19 نوفمبر 2013)

*أغلقت قوات الجيش المكلفة بتأمين دار القضاء العالى شارع 26 يوليو، لمنع المارة من المرور عبر الشارع.*


----------



## Dona Nabil (19 نوفمبر 2013)

*مواطنون يرفعون صور السيسى أمام النصب التذكارى بـ"التحرير"*


----------



## Dona Nabil (19 نوفمبر 2013)

*المحال التجارية تغلق أبوابها بشارع محمد محمود وتزايد المتوافدين*


----------



## grges monir (19 نوفمبر 2013)

متابع الاحداث معاكى دونا


----------



## Dona Nabil (19 نوفمبر 2013)

*النيابة تبدأ التحقيق فى تحطيم النصب التذكارى بـ"التحرير" عقب افتتاحه*


----------



## Dona Nabil (19 نوفمبر 2013)

*قوات الجيش تغلق ميدان النهضة أمام حركة السيارات*


----------



## Dona Nabil (19 نوفمبر 2013)

1*0 مدرعات لتأمين "الاتحادية" بالتزامن مع فعاليات ذكرى محمد محمود*


----------



## Dona Nabil (19 نوفمبر 2013)

*انتشار مكثف لقوات الأمن بمحيط ميدان رمسيس​*


----------



## Dona Nabil (19 نوفمبر 2013)

*لافتات بـ"محمد محمود" لحث المتظاهرين عدم الاحتكاك بقوات الأمن​*


----------



## صوت صارخ (19 نوفمبر 2013)

*مُحطمى النصب التذكارى يرفعون إشارة رابعة و6 إبريل تضع علامة مشابهة لعلامة رابعة, بثلاث أصابع أعلى مجمع التحرير ..... حرب المخابرات الأمريكية ضد مصر دخلت مرحلة جديدة وشرسة باستخدام الهكسوس الذين استوطنوا مصر .......*


----------



## Dona Nabil (19 نوفمبر 2013)

*هدوء بمحيط وزارة الدفاع.. وسيولة مرورية بشارع الخليفة المأمون*


----------



## Dona Nabil (19 نوفمبر 2013)

*رئيس "المترو":انتظام الخطوط الثلاثة وقادرون على مواجهة أى تجاوزات*


----------



## Dona Nabil (19 نوفمبر 2013)

*قطع العمال المتظاهرون أمام مقر الاتحاد العام للعمال، شارع الجلاء، وذلك استعدادا للانطلاق بمسيرة لميدان التحرير للمشاركة فى احتفالات ذكرى أحداث محمد محمود.*


----------



## Dona Nabil (19 نوفمبر 2013)

*أغلقت جامعة عين شمس جميع أبوابها الرئيسية الأمامية، تحسبا لدخول أى مسيرات للطلاب*


----------



## Dona Nabil (19 نوفمبر 2013)

*الأهالى يطاردون فتيات رفعن إشارة رابعة بالقرب من طلعت حرب*


----------



## Dona Nabil (19 نوفمبر 2013)

*الببلاوى يوجه "الداخلية" بتشديد إجراءاتها الأمنية تحسبا لعنف الإخوان*


----------



## Dona Nabil (19 نوفمبر 2013)

*أكد اللواء ماجد المناديلى، رئيس الإدارة المركزية لشئون مكتب وزير التعليم، أن الإدارة أصدرت تعليماتها منذ قليل لكافة إدارات ديوان الوزارة بصرف الموظفين مبكراً ساعة عن موعدهم الأصلى.*


----------



## صوت صارخ (19 نوفمبر 2013)

​


----------



## Dona Nabil (19 نوفمبر 2013)

*بدأ المئات من العمال فى التجمع أمام مقر الاتحاد العام للعمال، استعدادا للانطلاق بمسيرة لميدان التحرير، للمشاركة فى احتفالات ذكرى أحداث محمد محمود.*


----------



## Dona Nabil (19 نوفمبر 2013)

*انتظام العمل بديوان محافظة القاهرة واستنفار أمنى أمام دار القضاء*


----------



## صوت صارخ (19 نوفمبر 2013)

*طارد عدد من الأهالى الموجودين بجوار النصب التذكارى للشهداء بميدان التحرير، منذ قليل، عددا من الفتيات رفعن إشارة رابعة العدوية بالقرب من شارع طلعت حرب.*


----------



## صوت صارخ (19 نوفمبر 2013)

*



التحرير منذ قليل*​


----------



## صوت صارخ (19 نوفمبر 2013)

*تمرد: ايماناٌ منا باروح شهدائنا الذين كانوا شرارة الثورة من 25 يناير حتى 30 يونيو و قدموا ارواحهم فداء للوطن من اجل العيش و الحرية و العدالة الاجتماعية و اليوم فى ذكرى شهدائنا الابرار فى احداث محمد محمود و نحن نطالب بالقصاص يجب ان نضع امام اعيننا ان القصاص سياتى بتحقيق نظام العدل و الذى سياتى بالقصاص .

وبعد الاحداث المؤسفة التى حدثت من تحطيم للنصب التذكارى لشهداء 25 يناير و 30 يونيو و معلومات مؤكدة من قواعدنا عن نزول عناصر من جماعة الاخوان الارهابية مسلحين الى ميدان التحرير بداعى انهم من شباب الثورة و يريدون جر الثورة و شبابها الى احداث عنف و اشتباكات لسقوط ضحايا من شباب مصر و المتاجرة بدمائهم الذكية .

توكد حركة تمرد على مستوى الجمهورية و جميع محافظاتها بالغاء فاعليات اليوم و نناشد جموع الشعب المصرى بعدم النزول غدا حتى لا نعطى لفصيل خائن للثورة المصرية و الوطن مثل جماعة الاخوان الارهابية فرصة لتوريط الثورة المصرية مرة اخرى فى معارك هو المستفيد منها لخدمة قوى الظلام و الارهاب كما نرجو من جميع الشباب التزام السلمية حرصا على استكمال مشوار الثورة المصرية السلمية*


----------



## Dona Nabil (19 نوفمبر 2013)

*متظاهرو محمد محمود يغلقون الشوارع المؤدية لوزارة الداخلية​*


----------



## Dona Nabil (19 نوفمبر 2013)

*مظاهرة لطلاب الإخوان أمام جامعة عين شمس والأمن يطلق طلقات تحذيرية​*


----------



## Dona Nabil (19 نوفمبر 2013)

*ضبط عاطلين بحوزتهما أسلحة وقنبلة مدون عليها كتائب القسام بالزيتون​*


----------



## صوت صارخ (19 نوفمبر 2013)

*صور السيسي وبديع ومرسي وعنان وطنطاوي وبدين معلقين في المشانق بالتحرير



*​


----------



## Dona Nabil (19 نوفمبر 2013)

*طلاب الإخوان يرفعون صور شهداء محمد محمود فى مظاهرة بجامعة القاهرة​*


----------



## Dona Nabil (19 نوفمبر 2013)

*"طلاب الإخوان" بالأزهر يتجمعون بالعباسية لتجهيز مسيرة‎ إلى المشيخة​*


----------



## Dona Nabil (19 نوفمبر 2013)

*قوات الجيش تخلى محيط جامعة عين شمس بعد وصول مظاهرة إخوانية​*


----------



## Dona Nabil (19 نوفمبر 2013)

*الإخوان ينطلقون بمسيرة من أمام مسجد النور بالعباسية​*


----------



## صوت صارخ (19 نوفمبر 2013)

*مصدر أمني: تركنا الميدان للثوار.. ولن نتدخل إلا في حالة حدوث اشتباكات*


----------



## Dona Nabil (19 نوفمبر 2013)

*قوات الجيش تمنع انضمام مظاهرتين لطلاب الإخوان أمام "عين شمس"​*


----------



## Dona Nabil (19 نوفمبر 2013)

*قوات الجيش تغلق الطرق المؤدية لجامعة عين شمس ووزارة الدفاع​*


----------



## Dona Nabil (19 نوفمبر 2013)

*اشتباكات محدودة بـ"التحرير" بين الأهالى والمتظاهرين قرب "محمد محمود"​*


----------



## Dona Nabil (19 نوفمبر 2013)

*طلاب الإخوان يتحركون من محيط جامعة عين شمس إلى مسجد النور بالعباسية*


----------



## Dona Nabil (19 نوفمبر 2013)

*بدء احتفالات الأهالى بعيد ميلاد الفريق "السيسى" فى"التحرير"​*


----------



## Dona Nabil (19 نوفمبر 2013)

*لجان شعبية لتأمين المتظاهرين بشارع محمد محمود​*


----------



## Dona Nabil (19 نوفمبر 2013)

*مسيرة عابدين تصل شارع محمد محمود رافعين صور الشهيد "جيكا"​*


----------



## BITAR (19 نوفمبر 2013)

*أقامها المتظاهرون..*
*حواجز بين "محمد محمود" وميدان التحرير*​ 





​

*كتب- محمود فايد ومنة الله جمال ومحمد مصطفى:* 
*انتقد عدد من المتظاهرين المتواجدين بـ"محمد محمود" إغلاق قوات الأمن لميدان التحرير، وانتشار الأمني المكثف داخل الميدان، وعلقوا لافتة كبيرة كتبوا عليها "الحدود بين شارع الثورة ودولة التحرير" وأقاموا حواجز للفصل بين محمد محمود والتحرير.*
*وجاءت لافتة المتظاهرين: "حدود مصر الثورة مع دولة التحرير", فى الوقت الذى وضعوا فيه الحواجز الحديدة فى مدخل الشارع من ناحية ميدان التحرير, بالإضافة إلى وضعهم لعدد من أكاليل الزهور على المدخل أيضا.*
*يأتى ذلك فى إطار تواصل تزايد أعداد المتظاهرين للمشاركة فى إحياء ذكرى محمد محمود وسط هتافات مناهضة لوزارة الداخلية ومطالبات بالقصاص للشهداء الذين راحوا ضحية الأحداث.*​​


----------



## Dona Nabil (19 نوفمبر 2013)

*قوى ثورية تعلن إلغاءها إقامة سرادق بـ"محمد محمود" بعد تهديدات بحرقه*


----------



## Dona Nabil (19 نوفمبر 2013)

*"الوزراء" يكلف محافظة القاهرة بإعادة تأهيل النصب التذكارى بـ"التحرير"*


----------



## Dona Nabil (19 نوفمبر 2013)

*طلاب الإخوان يغلقون "الخليفة المأمون" باستخدام أسلاك الجيش الشائكة*


----------



## Dona Nabil (19 نوفمبر 2013)

*السفارة الأمريكية فى القاهرة تحذر رعاياها من تجمعات ومظاهرات اليوم​*


----------



## Dona Nabil (19 نوفمبر 2013)

*عبدالفتاح إبراهيم يتقدم مسيرة للعمال من الاتحاد إلى نقابة الصحفيين​*


----------



## Dona Nabil (19 نوفمبر 2013)

*وقفة مؤيدة للجيش بـ"القاهرة".. والطلاب يهتفون: "وراك يا سيسى مليون شهيد"​*


----------



## Dona Nabil (19 نوفمبر 2013)

*مسيرات الإخوان تتسبب فى حالة من الفوضى داخل الحرم الجامعى بعين شمس*


----------



## Dona Nabil (19 نوفمبر 2013)

*الداخلية: تعليمات مشددة بضبط النفس فى التعامل مع متظاهرى محمد محمود*


----------



## Dona Nabil (19 نوفمبر 2013)

*اشتباكات بالحجارة بين الأهالى والمتظاهرين بوسط ميدان التحرير​*


----------



## صوت صارخ (19 نوفمبر 2013)

*قوات الجيش تتدخل لفض الأشتباكات التى جرت قرب المتحف المصرى بالتحرير*​


----------



## Dona Nabil (19 نوفمبر 2013)

*تعذر انتقال النيابة لإجراء معاينة النصب التذكارى بالتحرير​*


----------



## Dona Nabil (19 نوفمبر 2013)

*مسيرة الإخوان بجامعة عين شمس تنطلق نحو مدينة نصر​*


----------



## Dona Nabil (19 نوفمبر 2013)

*تزايد أعداد الأهالى المؤيدين للجيش أمام "دار القضاء"​*


----------



## Dona Nabil (19 نوفمبر 2013)

*كر وفر بين متظاهرى محمد محمود وأهالى بميدان عبد المنعم رياض​*


----------



## Dona Nabil (19 نوفمبر 2013)

*الأمن يطلق الغاز بعبد المنعم رياض لفض اشتباك المتظاهرين والأهالى​*


----------



## Dona Nabil (19 نوفمبر 2013)

*الإسعاف تدفع بـ2003 سيارات لتأمين ذكرى محمد محمود​*


----------



## Dona Nabil (19 نوفمبر 2013)

*الأمن يفصل بين الطلاب المؤيدين لـ"الجيش" والإخوان بـ"تجارة القاهرة"​*


----------



## Dona Nabil (19 نوفمبر 2013)

*وقعت مشادات كلامية بين طلاب الإخوان المتظاهرين، أمام المكتبة المركزية بجامعة القاهرة، وطلاب من المؤيدين للجيش بالجامعة، بسبب الهتافات المسيئة للجيش التى يرددها طلاب الإخوان.*


----------



## Dona Nabil (19 نوفمبر 2013)

*يواصل عدد من طلاب الإخوان مسيرتهم التى انطلقت من محيط جامعة عين شمس، إلى ميدان العباسية، متجهين إلى جامعة الأزهر بمدنية نصر، مرددين هتافات رابعة رابعة.*


----------



## Dona Nabil (19 نوفمبر 2013)

*الشرطة العسكرية تغلق محيط المتحف المصرى.. و"الداخلية" تتمركز خلفها*


----------



## Dona Nabil (19 نوفمبر 2013)

*اعتلى طلاب الإخوان المسلمين المتظاهرين بجامعة القاهرة ، منذ قليل، أبواب المجلس الأعلى للجامعات  *


----------



## Dona Nabil (19 نوفمبر 2013)

*قوات الجيش تغلق إحدى الحارات المرورية المواجهة لوزارة الدفاع*


----------



## Dona Nabil (19 نوفمبر 2013)

*الحرس الجمهورى ينشر الأسلاك الشائكة والمتاريس أمام قصر القبة*


----------



## Dona Nabil (19 نوفمبر 2013)

*ثلاث سيارات إسعاف تتجه لعبد المنعم رياض تحسبا لوقوع إصابات*


----------



## Dona Nabil (19 نوفمبر 2013)

*طلاب الإخوان يستفزون قوات الجيش والشرطة المتمركزة بـ"النهضة"​*


----------



## Dona Nabil (19 نوفمبر 2013)

*استقبل مستشفى المنيرة العام، حالة إصابة واحدة، حتى الآن، من جراء المناوشات التى شهدها ميدان التحرير، ظهر اليوم، بين المتظاهرين، المتوافدين على الميدان، وشارع محمد محمود*


----------



## Dona Nabil (19 نوفمبر 2013)

*تجدد الاشتباكات بين المتظاهرين والأهالى فى ميدان عبد المنعم رياض​*


----------



## Dona Nabil (19 نوفمبر 2013)

*الأمن يعزز تواجده بـ"النهضة".. والإخوان يحاولون استفزاز القوات​*


----------



## Dona Nabil (19 نوفمبر 2013)

*القوى الثورية تنظم مسيرة تجوب جامعة القاهرة لإحياء ذكرى محمد محمود​*


----------



## Dona Nabil (19 نوفمبر 2013)

*مصدر أمنى: دورنا يقتصر على منع الاشتباكات بميدان التحرير​*


----------



## Dona Nabil (19 نوفمبر 2013)

*وزير الداخلية: لا خصومة مع الثوار وطالبنا بإبعاد المندسين عن التحرير​*


----------



## Dona Nabil (19 نوفمبر 2013)

*إصابة شخصين فى اشتباكات الأهالى والمتظاهرين بعبد المنعم رياض*


----------



## Dona Nabil (19 نوفمبر 2013)

*كثفت السلطات الأمنية بمطار القاهرة الدولى، اليوم الثلاثاء، حالة الاستنفار الأمنى والطوارئ، وتشديد الإجراءات الأمنية على مداخل ومخارج صالات السفر والوصول ومبانى المطار، والطرق المؤدية إليه وتكثيف الخدمات الأمنية.*


----------



## Dona Nabil (19 نوفمبر 2013)

*استمرار توافد القوى الثورية لإحياء ذكرى محمد محمود​*


----------



## Dona Nabil (19 نوفمبر 2013)

*وقفة رمزية لـنشطاء أمام قصر القبة لإحياء ذكرى "محمد محمود"​*


----------



## Dona Nabil (19 نوفمبر 2013)

*الأهالى يتجمعون بمدخل طلعت حرب بعد إبعادهم عن محيط النصب التذكارى​*


----------



## Dona Nabil (19 نوفمبر 2013)

*الإخوان يقطعون الطريق أمام قصر القبة.. والحرس يغلق الأبواب​*


----------



## Dona Nabil (19 نوفمبر 2013)

*قوات الجيش تغلق شارع النصر بالأسلاك الشائكة أمام حركة السيارات​*


----------



## Dona Nabil (19 نوفمبر 2013)

_*اتجه طلاب جبهة "طريق الثورة والثوار" من حرم جامعة حلوان، إلى محطة مترو جامعة حلوان، فى طريقها إلى ميدان طلعت حرب.*_


----------



## Dona Nabil (19 نوفمبر 2013)

*انتقال الاشتباكات بين الأهالى والمتظاهرين إلى منزل كوبرى أكتوبر​*


----------



## Dona Nabil (19 نوفمبر 2013)

*قوات الجيش تعتلى مبنى الحزب الوطنى المنحل لتأمين المتحف​*


----------



## Dona Nabil (19 نوفمبر 2013)

*طائرتان تحلقان بسماء "عبد المنعم رياض والتحرير" لتفقد الحالة الأمنية​*


----------



## Dona Nabil (19 نوفمبر 2013)

*الإخوان يفترشون الأرض أمام قصر القبة فى ذكرى "محمد محمود"​*


----------



## Dona Nabil (19 نوفمبر 2013)

*انطلاق مسيرتين لطلاب الإخوان إلى "علوم الأزهر"​*


----------



## Dona Nabil (19 نوفمبر 2013)

*الصحة: 12 مصاب باشتباكات الذكرى الثانية لـ"محمد محمود"​*


----------



## Dona Nabil (19 نوفمبر 2013)

*انطلاق مسيرة من ميدان طلعت حرب إلى شارع محمد محمود​*


----------



## Dona Nabil (19 نوفمبر 2013)

*تجدد الاشتباكات بين المتظاهرين والأهالى بمحيط المتحف المصرى​*


----------



## grges monir (19 نوفمبر 2013)

اخبار فورية  
مراسل قوى انتى دونا


----------



## BITAR (19 نوفمبر 2013)

*حلقت منذ قليل طائرات هليكوبتر تابعة لوزارة الداخلية أعلى ميدان التحرير  اليوم  الثلاثاء وذلك عقب  الاشتباكات التى اندلعت بين مؤيدى الفريق أول  عبد الفتاح السيسى, وزير الدفاع والإنتاج الحربى, ومتظاهرى محمد محمود  الذين يحتشدون فى شارع محمد محمود لإحياء الذكرى الثانية لأحداث محمد محمود  التى راح ضحيتها المئات من الشهداء والمصابين.*

* 	وقابل المتظاهرون فى الميدان طائرة الداخلية بهتافات معادية،  فى الوقت  الذى حلقت فيه الطائرة على مستوى منخفض ودارت بالميدان أكثر من مرة.*

* 	وفى السياق ذاته أغلقت قوات الجيش مداخل المتحف المصرى فى الوقت الذى  تتمركز فيه قوات الأمن المركزى خلف المتحف للتدخل  فى حالى تكرار  الإشتباكات.*

* 	يشار إلى أن ميدان التحرير قد شهد مشادات واشتباكات بين متظاهرى محمد  محمود ومؤيدى الفريق السيسى انتهت بطرد مؤيدى السيسى خارج المدان دون وقع  أى إصابات من الطرفن وتدخل الشرطة بإطلاق قنابل غاز لتفريق والسيطرة على  الاشتباكات.*​


----------



## BITAR (19 نوفمبر 2013)

* "الاشتراكيون" يشتبكون مع أهالي محمد فريد *​ 




 
                                                                  كتب – حسام ابو المكارم ومحمد موسى:                             الثلاثاء , 19 نوفمير 2013 16:03         ​ *نشبت اشتباكات بالأيدى ومناوشات لفظية بين مسيرة الاشتراكيين الثوريين  وعدد من القوى الثورية المتجهة إلى شارع محمد محمود للمشاركة في إحياء  الذكرى الثانية للأحداث وبين أهالى منطقة محمد فريد.**جاء ذلك بسبب إلقاء إحدى السيدات أكياس المياه على المسيرة مما أدى إلى  غضب أهالى المنطقة وتبادل الطرفين التراشق بالحجارة لولا تدخل بعض العقلاء  لتهدئة الموقف.*​

​


----------



## BITAR (19 نوفمبر 2013)

*اعتلى عدد من رجال الأمن المبنى الرئيسى لمبنى الحزب الوطنى المنحل بشارع  الكورنيش  المجاور لميدان التحرير فى إطار الخطة الأمنية التى تضعها وزارة  الداخلية لتأمين المتحف المصرى وجامعة الدول العربية وميدان التحرير.*

* 	يأتى ذلك فى إطار تزايد أعداد المتظاهرين فى ميدان التحرير وشارع محمد  محمود للمشاركة فى إحياء الذكرى الثانية لأحداث محمد محمود التى راح ضحيتها  المئات من الضحايا والمصابين.*​
​


----------



## BITAR (19 نوفمبر 2013)

*تجددت الإشتباكات  بين مؤيدى  الفريق أول عبد الفتاح السيسى وزير الدفاع   والإنتاج الحربى, ومتظاهرى محمد  محمود وذلك أعلى كوبرى  أكتوبر  بميدان  عبد المنعم رياض  وسط  تبادل إلقاء الحجارة والطوب  واستنفار أمنى  من جانب  الشرطة العسكرية  وقوات الأمن المركزى بمحيط  المتحف المصرى.*​* 	وفى السياق ذاته يشهد ميدان طلعت حرب حالة من الترقب والحذر ووالكر والفر  وتبادل إلقاء الحجارة  وذلك فى الوقت الذى من المنتظر أن يأتى عدد من مؤيدى  السيسى من محط دار القضاء العالى لتأييد الجش المصرى ودعم الفريق السيسى  فى رئاسة الجمهورية.*


----------



## Dona Nabil (19 نوفمبر 2013)

*مسيرة جامعة القاهرة تستقل المترو للمشاركة فى "محمد محمود"​*


----------



## BITAR (19 نوفمبر 2013)

*  مسيرة دارالقضاء تصل "محمد محمود"  *​ 


 *كتب إسراء جمال و زينب القرشى:                  *

* وصلت قبل قليل مسيرة دار القضاء العالى إلى شارع محمد محمود للمشاركة فى إحياء الذكرى الثانية لإحداث محمد محمود.* *وردد المتظاهرون هتافات مناهضة لجماعة الإخوان في الوقت الذي قام فيه  متظاهرو محمد محمود بطرد إحدى السيدات بعد رفعها صورة الفريق أول عبد  الفتاح السيسي وزير الدفاع.*​


----------



## BITAR (19 نوفمبر 2013)

*انهت طالبات الإخوان بجامعة الإزهر وقفتهن الاحتجاجية أمام الجامعة وذلك بعد ان قطعن طريق يوسف عباس أمام حركة مرور السيارات.*

* 	وكانت مسيرة طلاب وطالبات الإخوان بجامعة الأزهر وعين شمس قد طافت بجميع  شوارع عين شمس وصولا إلى جامعة الأزهر وذلك في إطار فعالياتهم لإحياء ذكرى  محمد محمود.*​
​


----------



## BITAR (19 نوفمبر 2013)

* بين مؤيدي ومعارضي السيسي *
*تزايد الاشتباكات بمحيط ميدان عبدالمنعم رياض *
​ 


 
*  كتب– محمود فايد ومنة جمال وحسام إبراهيم ومحمد مصطفى:                  *
*تزايدت حدة الاشتباكات بين مؤيدي ومعارضي الفريق أول عبدالفتاح السيسى  بمحيط  ميدان عبدالمنعم رياض وطريق الكورنيش المؤدى إلى مبنى التليفزيون.*
*ويشهد محيط ميدان عبدالمنعم رياض الآن حالة من الكر والفر وتبادل إلقاء  الحجارة؛ وذلك بعد أن نجح معارضين للسيسي  فى طرد مؤيدي الفريق السيسي من  التحرير.*
*وفى السياق ذاته حضرت 7 سيارات إسعاف تابعة لوزارة الصحة لنقل المصابين  جراء الاشتباكات؛ وذلك فى الوقت الذى تتمركز فيه قوات الأمن داخل المتحف  المصرى دون أى تدخل.*​


----------



## BITAR (19 نوفمبر 2013)

*وقعت، منذ قليل، اشتباكات بين مجموعة من المؤيدين للفريق أول عبدالفتاح  السيسي، ومسيرة لحركة 6 أبريل المستقلة، أمام ديوان عام محافظة المنوفية،  في مظاهرات إحياء ذكرى محمد محمود. *

*وأكد مصدر أمني، أن قوات الأمن تدخلت وفضت الاشتباك بين الطرفين،  ولم تلقي القبض على أي شخص، ولم يحرر أي طرف محضرًا رسميًا بالشرطة حتى  الآن.*​


----------



## BITAR (19 نوفمبر 2013)

*أكد محمد عطية عضو المكتب السياسي لتكتل القوي الثورية أنه ورد لهم  معلومات بأن الشباب المنتمين لتنظيم الإخوان سوف يقومون بحرق سرداق العزاء  المقرر إقامته في ذكري محمد محمود وسيحطمون أي فعالية أخري.*

* 	وطالب عطية -في مداخلة هاتفية ببرنامج "بث مباشر" علي فضائية "سي بي سي"  اليوم الثلاثاء-  الثوار بعدم النزول لمحمد محمود حتي لا يستغلهم الإخوان .
	كما أشار عضو المكتب السياسي لتكتل القوي الثورية إلي أنهم قرروا عدم  النزول لأنهم علموا أنه قد يتم الاحتكاك بعناصر التأمين الموجودة في  التحرير.*​


----------



## BITAR (19 نوفمبر 2013)

*رفعت مديرية أمن الإسكندرية، من إجراءات تأمين سجن برج العرب، مقر حبس  الرئيس المعزول محمد مرسي، تحسباً لحدوث أي محاولة للزحف إليه، وشددت من  إجراءات تأمين مقر المديرية، وأقسام الشرطة، بمختلف أنحاء المدينة، وصدرت  تعليمات للضباط والأفراد المشاركين في تأمين مظاهرات اليوم بارتداء الدروع  الواقية للرصاص، تحسبًا لحدوث أي محاولة للاعتداء عليهم. *
*وقال ناصر العبد، مدير مباحث الإسكندرية، إن قوات الأمن انتشرت بشكل  مكثف في مختلف أنحاء المدينة، وصدرت تعليمات مشددة لكل الضباط والأفراد،  بارتداء الدروع الواقية من الرصاص، تحسباً لحدوث أي محاولة للاعتداء عليهم،  على يد العناصر الإرهابية. *
*وأضاف: "سيتم التعامل بكل حسم مع أي محاولة لترويع المواطنين أو  خروج عن القانون، أما التظاهر السلمي، فهو حق لكل مواطن، لكن بدون الإخلال  بالقانون".*​


----------



## BITAR (19 نوفمبر 2013)

*احتشدت أعداد غفيرة من أنصار الرئيس المعزول أمام قصر القبة، مرددين  هتافات "يسقط يسقط حكم العسكر"، ومطالبين بضرورة تطهير الداخلية، ومحاسبة  المتورطين في أعمال العنف الفترة السابقة. *

*ضمت الوقفة عددًا من طلاب الأزهر، الذين نددوا بممارسات الداخلية،  والأحداث الأخيرة بجامعة الأزهر، ورفع المتظاهرون لافتات "رابعة" و"أعلام  مصر"، وصور الرئيس المعزول. *

*في سياق متصل، شددت قوات الأمن من تواجدها أمام القصر، ووضعت الحواجز، والأسلاك الشائكة لمنع المتظاهرين من الاقتراب.*​


----------



## BITAR (19 نوفمبر 2013)

*انطلقت 3 مسيرات بمحافظة المنيا تزامنًا مع الاحتفال بالذكرى الثانية لشهداء محمد محمود. *
*وخرجت المسيرة الأولى بجامعة المنيا وضمت عددًا من المنتمين لحزب  الدستور وحركة شباب 6 أبريل الذين توجهوا إلى وسط مدينة المنيا مرورًا  بالطريق الزراعي "مصر - أسوان" وعدد من الشوارع الرئيسية، مرددين هتافات ضد  "العسكر". *
*بينما انطلقت المسيره الثانية من أمام كلية الطب بالحرم الجامعي،  وضمت المئات من المنتمين للتيارات الإسلامية وجماعة الإخوان المسلمين  وأنصار الرئيس المعزول، وردد المشاركون أيضًا هتافات ضد الداخلية. *
*وفي قرية دلجا، التابعة لمركز ديرمواس، نظّم العشرات من أنصار  الرئيس المعزول وجماعة الإخوان المسلمين مسيرة جابت عددًا من شوارع القرية،  وردد المشاركون فيها هتافات مناهضة للشرطة والجيش.*​


----------



## BITAR (19 نوفمبر 2013)

*ألقت قوات الأمن المركزي عددا من قنابل الغاز المسيل للدموع، للفصل بين  أنصار السيسي والمتظاهرين المشاركين في إحياء ذكرى أحداث محمد محمود، وذلك  عند مطلع كوبري أكتوبر ناحية "ماسبيرو"، كما عززت وزارة الصحة تواجدها،  ودفعت بعربات الإسعاف إلى أماكن الاشتباك.*​


----------



## BITAR (19 نوفمبر 2013)

*تبادل أنصار الفريق السيسي والمتظاهرون إطلاق الخرطوش على بعضهم البعض في محيط ميدان عبد المنعم رياض أمام فندق هيلتون رمسيس.*​


----------



## BITAR (19 نوفمبر 2013)

*وقعت اشتباكات عنيفة بالحجارة بين مؤيدي السيسي ومتظاهرين القوى السياسية،  في محيط عبد المنعم رياض وأمام رمسيس هيلتون، حيث يستخدم مؤيدو السيسي  قنابل "مونة" للهجوم على المتظاهرين*.​


----------



## BITAR (19 نوفمبر 2013)

*قال المستشار رفاعي نصر الله، مؤسس حملة "كمل جميلك"، لترشيح الفريق أول  عبدالفتاح السيسي للرئاسة، إنهم مستمرون في التواجد بميدان التحرير، ولم  ينسحبوا، بعد ما حدث من اشتباكات بينهم وبين المتظاهرين المتواجدين في  الميدان، مؤكدًا أن أعضاء الحملة لم يصبهم أي أذى. *

*وِأشار نصر الله، في تصريح خاص لـ"الوطن"، إلى أنهم أثناء تواجدهم  في الميدان، حدثت مناقشات بينهم وبين عدد من المتظاهرين، أكدوا فيها أنهم  يتواجدون اليوم في التحرير كمواطنين مصريين، وليسوا كممثلين للحملة، لإحياء  ذكرى الشهداء والمطالبة بالقصاص، لكن مجموعة من "الشمامين"، على حد وصفه،  داخل الميدان بدأوا في الاعتداء علينا. *

*ووصف نصر الله، ما حدث بأن هناك مجموعة من الأشخاص، يتربحون  ويستفيدون من وراء التوتر الموجود في البلاد، مشيرًا إلى أنهم نزلوا  الميدان ليكونوا ضد أنفسهم وضد الجيش وضد الشرطة. *

*وحول إطلاق الغاز المسيل للدموع لفض الاشتباكات، قال "إطلاق الغاز  نال الجميع سواء نحن أو هم، ولكنه كان أمرًا لازمًا لإنقاذ الموقف وفض  الاشتباكات".*​


----------



## BITAR (19 نوفمبر 2013)

*الإسكندرية ـ شيرين طاهر                  *​*تحولت منطقة برج العرب الجديدة والقديمة والمنطقة المحيطة بالسجن إلى ثكنة  عسكرية استعدادا لتأمين السجن من أى محاولات اقتحام من جانب الإخوان  لمنطقة برج العرب طبقا لخطة الهجوم والاغتيالات التى أشار إليها الرئيس  المعزول "مرسى" فى البيان الذى كتبة وسلمه إلى محاميه أثناء قيامهم بزيارته  بالسجن وقاموا بإصدار البيان عبر شاشات التليفزيون لدعوة أنصار الرئيس  المعزول للنزول للشارع فى ذكرى أحداث محمد محمود .*
*وأكد اللواء ناصر العبد مدير المباحث الجنائية أنه تم وضع خطة أمنية  لتأمين تتضمن أيضا تشديد الإجراءات الأمنية على كل أقسام ومراكز الشرطة على  مستوى الجمهورية; وذلك من خلال زيادة قوات تأمين تلك المنشآت ومضاعفة  الذخيرة المصروفة لها, مع إعطاء توجيهات بالتعامل الفوري والمباشر مع أي  حالات للاعتداء على تلك المنشآت.*
* وأضاف "العبد" أنه تم تشديد إجراءات تأمين سجن برج العرب، والمحبوس فيه  الرئيس المعزول محمد مرسي، إضافة لصبحى صالح وحسن البرنس وحمدى حسن من  الخارج، وكلفت عدد من الأكمنة الثابتة والمتحركة، بتوسيع نطاق تأمين السجن،  خلال فعاليات إحياء ذكرى شهداء محمد محمود، كما تم تعزيز منطقة برج العرب  بالعشرات من المدرعات الأمن المركزى وقوات الشرطة بالتعاون مع رجال القوات  المسلحة كما تم تزويده بالكلاب البوليسية .*
*وأضاف "العبد" أن سجن برج العرب والمنطقة المحيطة به تحت السيطرة، وأنه لا  يستطيع أحد الوصول إليه، مشيرا إلى تثبيت كاميرات تصور المحاور المؤدية  إلى السجن على بعد 10 كيلومترات، لتأمينه.*
*وأضاف "العبد" أنه يتم  بتمشيط قرى بهيج وبنجر السكر والنهضة بالعامرية  ونجع المطاريد بحثًا عن كوادر إخوانية هاربة من العدالة، مشيرة إلى أن  الساعات القليلة القادمة ستسفر عن ضبط أحد المطلوبين من كوادر الإخوان.*
*وأكد "العبد" أن الداخلية مستعدة بشكل كامل لتأمين التظاهرات الخاصة بذكرى  أحداث محمد محمود في 19 نوفمبر القادم، مؤكدًا أننا لن نتهاون مع أي عناصر  مندسة أو تخريبية تحاول إثارة الفتن بين المتظاهرين.*
*واستطرد "العبد" قائلا إن «أحداث 28 يناير لن تتكرر مرة أخرى.. والداخلية  لن تنكسر مرة أخرى..خاصة بعد أن عرف الطرف الثالث وهم  الإخوان وخلي حد  يقرب من سجن برج العرب». ولن نسمح لأحد بمجرد التفكير من الإقتراب من برج  سجن.*​


----------



## BITAR (19 نوفمبر 2013)

*ب**الصور.. وقفة شبابية في ساحة الشهداء بطنطا 
في ذكرى "محمد محمود" دعمًا للجيش والشرطة*​*الغربية – محمدمبروك 
19-11-2013 | 15:50 
*​ *نظم  شباب من الحركات الثورية المختلفة بمدينة طنطا، اليوم الثلاثاء، وقفة فى  ساحة الشهداء بشارع البحر الرئيسي أمام ديوان محافظة الغربية، للتأكيد على  شرعية ثورة 30 يونيو، ودعم الجيش والشرطة*. 
*وحذر المشاركون في الوقفة من شباب القوي والحركات الثورية أنصار الرئيس  المعزول من محاولة تعكير صفو الاحتفالية بذكرى شهداء محمد محمود.  *
*وفي سياق متصل، شهد شارع البحر الرئيسي انتشارًا لصور الفريق السيسى  وزير الدفاع بعنوان "كمل جميلك"، تطالبه بالترشح لمنصب رئيس الجمهورية.
*
*




* ​ *



*​


----------



## BITAR (19 نوفمبر 2013)

* استعد ميدان الساعة بمدينة دمياط لاستقبال مؤيدي القوات المسلحة والشرطة القادمين من مدن وقرى محافظة دمياط المختلفة.*

* 	أقام المنظمون منصة كبيرة وتم تعليق لافتات تأييد للفريق السيسي وصور  كبيرة له في أرجاء الميدان، في الوقت الذي انتشرت فيه عربات الشرطة في  أماكن في مدن دمياط لتأمينها حال حدوث أي أعمال شغب.*​
​


----------



## BITAR (19 نوفمبر 2013)

*أثار كيس قمامة على محطة ترام سيدى جابر بالاسكندرية عصر اليوم الثلاثاء الذعر بين المواطنين، لاشتباههم بوجود قنبلة بداخله.*

* 	وقال اللواء ناصر العبد – مدير مباحث الإسكندرية أن تلقى بلاغا يفيد بوجود  جسم غريب على محطة ترام سيدى جابر، وتوجهت على الفور قوات الحماية المدنية  وسيارات المفرقعات والتى أكدت أن الجسم الغريب عبارة عن كيس قمامة تم  إلقاءه على حرم الترام.*​
​


----------



## BITAR (19 نوفمبر 2013)

*   سوهاج - محمد راغب ابو خضرة                  **       الثلاثاء 
 19 نوفمير 2013 16:04         *
* قال اللواء إبراهيم صابر، مدير أمن سوهاج، للوفد أنه تم نشر 30تشكيلا  قتاليا فى جميع الميادين بالمحافظة وأمام المنشآت الحكومية والمصالح  الحومية الهامة  والكنائس.*
*يأتي ذلك فى إطار استعدادات مديرية أمن سوهاج لمظاهرات اليوم.*
*وأضاف أنه تم نشر مخبرين سريين وضباط شرطة وتم عمل دوريات راكبة ومتحركة  لحفظ الأمن، قائلا :"لن نسمح بأى خروج عن السلمية والتظاهر السلمى حق مكفول  للجميع ولكن الخروج عن السلمية سنتعامل معه".*​
​


----------



## BITAR (19 نوفمبر 2013)

*نظم طلاب جماعة الإخوان المحظورة اليوم الثلاثاء مظاهرة محدودة داخل مجمع  الكليات الطبية بطنطا شارك فيها حركة طلاب ضد الانقلاب "التى تنتمى لأحزاب  الحرية والعدالة   *
*     والوسط وعدد من الأحزاب ذات المرجعية الإسلامية" وذلك لإحياء ذكرى محمد  محمود والتنديد بعودة الشرطة للجامعات واستمرار حبس 13 من زملائهم بجامعة  طنطا وللمطالبة بخروج الجيش من الحياة المدنية على حد وصفهم.
    وحمل المتظاهرون صور الشهداء والمصابين فى الأحداث، ولافتة كتب عليها "محمد محمود شارع عيون الحرية", وأخري "نطالب بالحرية".*​


----------



## BITAR (19 نوفمبر 2013)

*حرض الناقد الرياضى علاء صادق أعضاء تنظيم الإخوان على دخول ميدان التحرير  والاعتصام فيه واحتلاله بعد أن رفعت القوات المسلحة قبضتها عنه.*

* 	وقال صادق، خلال تغريدته على حسابه الشخصى على تويتر اليوم الثلاثاء، إنهم  يمرون بأخطر 24 ساعة لاقتحام ميدان التحرير بعد أن خرج من قبضة القوات  المسلحة، داعيًا للنزول "أمامنا 24 ساعة واذا حافظ الثوار عليه ستكون  النهاية الحتمية للانقلاب والاحتلال".
	ودعا صادق تنظيم الإخوان بالتوحد ضد ما أسماه الانقلاب والاعتصام في ميدان  التحرير حتى تكون عودة الرئيس المعزول محمد مرسى، قائلا " اذا لم تتوحدوا  ضد الانقلاب باخلاص ستكونوا ضحايا له وستندموا بقية عمركم".*​
​


----------



## BITAR (19 نوفمبر 2013)

*نجح ضباط الإدارة العامة لمباحث القاهرة برئاسة اللواء جمال عبد العال  مساعد وزير الداخلية مدير الإدارة العامة لمباحث القاهرة فى ضبط صاحب محل  خردوات بالجمالية يقوم بتوزيع لافتات ومطبوعات مناهضة للأمن وللنظام.*
*كانت معلومات قد وردت إلى ضباط مباحث قسم شرطة الجمالية مفادها قيام أحمد  ص.س 23 سنة صاحب محل خردوات كائن بدائرة القسم ومقيم بذات العنوان يتخذ من  المحل مكانًا لتوزيع وبيع المطبوعات الورقية والأقمشة المدون عليها علامات  رابعة وعبارات معادية للأمن والنظام.
وانتقل على الفور كلا من الرائد أحمد عبد القادر عبد الجواد ـ رئيس وحدة  مباحث القسم و النقيب إيهاب هاشم بسيوني ـ الضابط بوحدة مباحث القسم  وبصحبتهما القوة المرافقة وتمكنا من ضبط المتهم وبحوزته 150 شريط قماش اخضر  اللون مدون علية عبارة " لا إله الا الله محمد رسول الله و 170 شريط قماش  معد للطبع والتجهيز ،و200 كارت ورقي مقوي احمر اللون مدون علية عبارة "  الثورة في الميدان " ،و 73 كارت ورقي مقوي اخضر اللون مدون علية عبارة "  فين الامن والاستقرار "،فضلا عن 17 كارت ورقي مقوي اخضر اللون مدون علية  عبارة " نعم للشرعية " ،ودبوس اصفر اللون مطبوع علية شعار رابعة ،وميدالية  مطبوع عليها شعار جماعه الإخوان , وأخرى بشعار حزب الحرية والعدالة ،وبوستر  لصورة الرئيس المعزول، و ثلاثة أقراص مخدرة.
وبمواجهة المتهم أمام اللواء عصام سعد مدير المباحث الجنائية، إعترف  بحيازته للمضبوطات بقصد توزيعها على أنصار الرئيس المعزول والأقراص المخدرة  بقصد التعاطي ،وتولت النيابة العامة التحقيق.*​
​


----------



## BITAR (19 نوفمبر 2013)

*أجلت نيابة  قصر النيل معاينة هدم النصب التذكاري لشهداء الثورة بميدان التحرير بعد تعذر دخول الميدان  بسبب فعاليات محمد محمود* *، 
وفقا لما ذكرته فضائية الحياة.*​


----------



## BITAR (19 نوفمبر 2013)

*انطلقت مسيرة بالأكفان لحركة 6 أبريل تجول بين متظاهري محمد محمود وميدان  التحرير، وحمل الشباب أكفان ونعوش وذلك في إطار الاحتفال بذكرى شهداء محمد  محمود، وفقا لما ذكرته فضائية الحياة .*


----------



## BITAR (19 نوفمبر 2013)

*قامت قوات الأمن التابعة لمباحث قسم الزيتون بضبط اثنين من العناصر  الإجرامية بحوزتهما 4 بنادق خرطوش وقنبلة يدوية وخزان لأسلحة آلية مدون  عليها "كتائب القسام"*

*وذلك بحسب ما نشرته قناة "سي بي سي" على شريط أخبارها العاجلة.*​


----------



## BITAR (19 نوفمبر 2013)

*قام عدد من المتظاهرين اليوم الثلاثاء بوضع نعش أعلى النصب التذكارى  لشهداء ثورة 25 يناير و30 يونيو الذى افتتحه رئيس الحكومة د.حازم الببلاوى,  صباح أمس الاثنين.*

* 	جاء ذلك بعد أن سيطر متظاهرى محمد محمود على الميدان عقب طردهم لمؤيدى  الفريق أول عبدالفتاح السسى, وزير الدفاع والإنتاج الحربى, وسط هتافات  معادية لوزارة الداخلية والعسكر والإخوان.
	يشار إلى أن ميدان التحرير قد شهد مشادات واشتباكات بين متظاهرى محمد  محمود ومؤيدى الفريق السيسى انتهت بطرد مؤيدى السيسى خارج الميدان دون وقوع  أى إصابات من الطرفين وتدخلت الشرطة باطلاق قنابل غاز لتفريقهما والسيطرة  على الاِشتباكات.*​


----------



## BITAR (19 نوفمبر 2013)

*أ**كد جورج إسحق عضو المجلس القومي لحقوق الإنسان في لقاء مع برنامج "جملة  مفيدة " الذي تُقدمه الإعلامية منى الشاذلي على "MBC مصر"، أن جماعة  الإخوان المسلمين فضلت المشاركة في الانتخابات عن المشاركة في أحداث محمد  محمود. *
* وأضاف جورج إسحق أن أحداث محمد محمود الأولى يجب أن تدفع الداخلية لمحاسبة القيادات المسئولة التي أصدرت أوامرها لضرب الناس. *
* وأشار إلى أن ذكرى محمد محمود تجسد العقلية الممتازة للثوار والثورة  المصرية، وقال إن الجرائم التي أرتكبت بحق الثوار في محمد محمود ولا يجب أن  تسقط بالتقادم، مضيفاً أنهم سيسعون وراء حقوق الثوار حتى آخر نفس. *
* وأكد  عضو المجلس القومي لحقوق الإنسان أن جماعة الإخوان المسلمين كانت  أول الرافضين للنزول لمحمد محمود، وتساءل كيف يحتفلون بها الآ*ن.​


----------



## BITAR (19 نوفمبر 2013)

*تجمع عدد من أصدقاء الشهد جابر جيكا في شارع محمد محمود، وذلك لأحياء ذكرى وفقة الشهيد جابر جيكا، وللمطالبة بالقصاص له من قتلته.*
*وردد المتظاهرون هتافات تهاجم وزارة الداخلية، وتطالب بالقصاص للشهيد، كان  من أبرزها "أوعى تنسى وخليك فاكر .. الداخلية قتلت جابر" و"جيكا جيكا  ياولد .. دم بيحرر بلد" و"القصاص القصاص .. قتلوا أخواتنا بالرصاص".
من جانبه أكد هيثم محمدين، عضو حركة الاشتراكيين الثوريين، أنهم يرفضون  الانقلاب علي مبادئ ثورة يناير، مستنكرًا أن يكون ما حدث في 30 يونيو  انقلابًا علي مرسي.
وأضاف محمدين، خلال مشاركته في أحياء الذكرى الثانية لأحداث محمد محمود أن  الشعب هو من أسقط مرسي وشرعيته قبل الجيش، قائلا " لن نسمح بعودة مرسي مرة  آخرى لسدة الحكم".
وشدد محمدين على أن الثوار متمسكون بحقوق الشهداء ولن يفرطوا في دمائهم، مؤكداً أن الثوار استطاعوا اليوم أن يحرروا محمد محمود.
وحمل عضو الاشتراكيين الثوريين، الفريق أول عبد الفتاح السيسي ووزير  الداخلية محمد إبراهيم، نشوب أعمال عنف، موضحًا أن الثوار لن ينجرفوا  للعنف.*​ 
​


----------



## BITAR (19 نوفمبر 2013)

*قام مؤيدو الجيش المتجمعين أمام دار القضاء العالى بتمزيق صور المعزول  محمد مرسى ودهسها بأقدامهم وسط ترديد الهتافات المناهضة للمعزول.*
* ومن ناحية أخرى نشبت مشادات كلامية بين أنصارالفريق السيسي وأحد المارة من  مؤيدي الجماعة المحظورة إلا أن بعض العقلاء تدخلوا لفض المشادات.*​


----------



## BITAR (19 نوفمبر 2013)

*متظاهرو "محمد محمود" يتجهون في مسيرة إلى مبنى "الداخلية"*​*كتب : إسلام زكريا * 
*




متظاهرو محمد محمود*​ *توجه المتظاهرون، في ميدان التحرير، من شارع محمد محمود إلى  وزارة الداخلية الآن، حاملين توابيت ملفوفة بالأعلام تحمل أسامي شهداء  أحداث محمد محمود، في إطار إحياء الذكرى الثانية للأحداث. *
*ردد المتظاهرون، هتافات: "الداحلية بلطجية"، و"اشهد يا محمد محمود..  كانوا طلاب وكنا أسود"، فيما تغيبت قوات الأمن عن شارع محمد محمود،  وتمركزت أمام شارع الشيخ ريحان، ومحيط وزارة الداخلية.*​


----------



## BITAR (19 نوفمبر 2013)

*أكد الدكتور أسامة الغزالي حرب، القيادي بجبهة الإنقاذ الوطني، أن  الإخوان أرادوا استغلال ذكرى محمد محمود لإثارة المشاكل وإدخال أنفسهم في  مشهد لا علاقة لهم به. *
*وأضاف أسامة الغزالي حرب، خلال حواره مع الإعلامي علي البهنساوي في  "استوديو بث مباشر" على قناة "سي بي سي +2"، أنه يجب تكريم الشهداء وحصولهم  على حقوقهم في هذه الذكرى، وأن الشرطة ترتبط بحكم الضرورة بالسلطة فقد  تختلف باختلاف النظام وهي تحمي النظام وهناك مشكلة بين الشرطة والثوار ولكي  تعتدل يجب أن تأخذ بعض الوقت. *
*وأوضح أسامة الغزالي حرب، أنه "يجب أن نستقبل بحسن نية مساعي  الشرطة، فإنه لا يمكن لأي مواطن أن يستغني عن الشرطة، كما أنه يجب إعادة  تأهيل جهاز الشرطة".*​


----------



## BITAR (19 نوفمبر 2013)

*تصدت قوات الشرطة والأمن المركزي لمظاهرة طلاب "جبهة طريق الثورة" أثناء  خروجها من البوابة الرئيسية لجامعة المنصورة، وهو ما أدى إلى اختناقات بين  الطلاب والمارة، وتفريق المظاهرة التي رفعت شعار "يسقط كل من خان". *
*وتجمع الطلاب مرة أخرى عند كلية الطب؛ استعدادًا للخروج والالتحام  مع باقي المتظاهرين، خارج الجامعة؛ للتظاهر أمام مديرية أمن الدقهلية وقسم  أول المنصورة بعد القبض على أحد الطلاب بعد اتهامه بحيازة منشورات. *
*وفي سياق متصل، اتجه طلاب الإخوان، إلى بوابة الجلاء والعودة منها  مرة أخرى إلى داخل الجامعة لمراوغة قوات الشرطة المنتشرة خارج الجامعة،  وعادوا للتظاهر مرة أخرى بالقرب من كلية الصيدلة.*​


----------



## BITAR (19 نوفمبر 2013)

*عاجل
أطلق عدد من أنصار الرئيس المعزول محمد مرسي أعيرة نارية من سلاح آلي  وخرطوش أمام موقف الزرقا بدمياط على معارضين لهم، فيما حاول المعارضون  بالرد عليهم بالحجارة والأخشاب والسلاح الأبيض. *
*وأصيب أحد أعضاء حركة "صوت مصر الحر" أثناء وقوفه مع الأهالي، وترددت أنباء حول إصابة آخرين. *
*فيما حاصرعدد من الأهالي مصنع "خالد للحلويات" المملوك لقيادي سلفي وبرلماني سابق، وحطم آخرون محلا مجاورا له.*​


----------



## BITAR (19 نوفمبر 2013)

*احتفل، منذ قليل، مؤيدو الفريق أول عبدالفتاح السيسي، القائد العام للقوات  المسلحة، وزير الدفاع والإنتاج الحربي، بمناسبة عيد مولده، في ميدان سيدي  جابر، ورفعوا صورا له، ولافتات مكتوبا عليها عبارات تطالبه بالترشح لمنصب  رئاسة الجمهورية، ورددوا هتافات تطالبه بالترشح للرئاسة مثل "انزل يا سيسي  انت رئيسي".*​


----------



## BITAR (19 نوفمبر 2013)

*دعت جماعة الإخوان المسلمين وأنصار الرئيس المعزول محمد مرسي، عبر بيان  لهم اليوم، المواطنين للتجمع أمام مسجد الخلفاء الراشدين بالمثلث، والتحرك  في مسيرة حاشدة، في اتجاه ميدان الشهداء بحي الأربعين. *
*وحذر مصدر أمني بالسويس من تحرك الإخوان تجاه ميدان الشهداء لوجود  دعوات من النشطاء والحركات الثورية بالسويس للنزول اليوم للميدان لإحياء  ذكرى محمد محمود، ما يوحي باحتمالية اندلاع اشتباكات بين الجانبين، فيما  انتشرت قوات الجيش والشرطة بالميدان منذ الصباح الباكر لمنع أي اشتباكات.*​


----------



## BITAR (19 نوفمبر 2013)

*أنهى طلاب الإخوان  تظاهراتهم اليوم، الثلاثاء، أمام كلية علوم بجامعة  القاهرة وسط هتافات مناهضة للفريق أول عبد الفتاح السيسى، وزير الدفاع،  ووزارة الداخلية.*

* 	وكان طلاب الإخوان قد تجمعوا أمام كلية علوم صباح اليوم رافعين أعلام عليها علامات رابعة وصور الرئيس المعزول محمد مرسى.*​


----------



## BITAR (19 نوفمبر 2013)

*سادت حالة من الهدوء الحذر أمام المحكمة الدستورية العليا ظهر اليوم  الثلاثاء وسط تواجد مكثف لرجال الشرطة حول المحكمة وداخلها تحسبًا لأى  أعمال عنف.*

* 	جاء ذلك بالتزامن مع دعوات تحالف دعم الشرعية للاحتشاد اليوم أمام المحكمة الدستورية في إطار مليونية "المطلب الواحد".*​

​


----------



## BITAR (19 نوفمبر 2013)

​*نظم العشرات من مؤيدى الفريق أول عبدالفتاح السيسى وزير الدفاع ونائب أول  رئيس مجلس الوزراء تظاهرة أمام كلية تجارة بجامعة القاهرة، فيما قام عناصر  تابعة لأمن الجامعة بالانتشار لمنع وقوع احتكاكات بين مؤيدى السيسي وطلاب  الإخوان.*
*وردد مؤيدو السيسى هتافات مؤيدة للقوات المسلحة والفريق السيسي منها  "السيسى مش خاين مش قاتل"، و"إرادة شعب"، و"لا للعنف لا للإهاب".*
*وأكدت إحدى الطالبات المشاركة فى التظاهرات أن المسيرة سوف تتجه إلى شارع محمد محمود للمشاركة فى إحياء ذكرى محمد محمود.*​ 
​


----------



## BITAR (19 نوفمبر 2013)

*تجمع عدد من أنصار جماعة الإخوان المسلمون، أمام البوابة  الرئيسية، لقصر القبة الرئاسي، ورفعوا أعلاما ولافتات عليها إشارة رابعة،  ورددوا هتافات ضد الفريق أول عبد الفتاح السيسى، وزير الدفاع. *
* وهتف المتظاهرون، "يسقط يسقط حكم العسكر"، وتسبب ذلك في إغلاق الساحة المواجهة للقصر. *
* وقام المتظاهرون بعمل سلاسل بشرية أمام محطة المترو، ورفعوا صورًا للرئيس المعزول محمد مرسي*​


----------



## BITAR (19 نوفمبر 2013)

*بدأ أنصار الرئيس المعزول محمد مرسي، في الانصراف من أمام القصر الرئاسى  بكوبرى القبة، عقب أداء صلاء المغرب، وأثناء المغادرة طلب المتظاهرون من  بعضهم البعض عدم ركوب مترو الأنفاق حتى لا يتم القبض عليهم. 
يأتى ذلك** فى الوقت الذى لم تشهد فيه الساحة المواجهة لبوابة القصر أي اشتباكات. 
وكان عدد من أنصار جماعة "الإخوان" قد تجمعوا، اليوم الثلاثاء، أمام  البوابة الرئيسية، لقصر القبة الرئاسي، ورفعوا أعلام ولافتات عليها إشارة  رابعة، ورددوا هتافات ضد الفريق أول عبد الفتاح السيسى، وزير الدفاع. *​


----------



## BITAR (19 نوفمبر 2013)

*ألقي أفراد أمن جامعة المنصورة القبض علي نجل الدكتور محمد عبد الرازق  الفراش وكيل كلية الطب لشئون التعليم والطلاب ويدعي "أحمد" طبيب بشري والذي  كان يرافقه أحد طلاب كلية الحاسبات بالمنصورة أثناء دخوله إلي الجامعة  بسيارته الخاصة.*
*ووجهت له تهم حيازة منشورات تحريضية...فيما قام أفراد الأمن بالتحفظ علي  الأشخاص والمضبوطات بتحرير مذكرة لرئيس الجامعة.*
*جارٍ عرضهم علي مدير أمن الجامعة تمهيدًا لتقديمهم إلى النيابة العامة  للتحقيق في الواقعة والتي تمثل تحريض واضح ضد الجيش والشرطة والجامعة.*​

​


----------



## BITAR (19 نوفمبر 2013)

*تبادل متظاهرو ميدان التحرير وعدد من مؤيدى الفريق أول عبد الفتاح السيسى  رفع الأحذية والإشارات البذيئة داخل الميدان الأمر الذى أدى إلى اندلاع  اشتباكات عنيفة بين الطرفين،*
* حيث تبادل الطرفان الرشق بالحجارة فى محيط المتحف المصرى.*
*يذكر أن طائرتين تابعتين للقوات المسلحة حلقتا منذ قليل فوق ميدان التحرير  والمتحف المصرى لرصد الوضع بعد الاشتباكات التى اندلعت بين مؤيدى ومعارضي  خارطة الطريق.*​

​


----------



## BITAR (19 نوفمبر 2013)

*أكدت جبهة طريق الثورة "ثوار" أنها تشارك اليوم في إحياء ذكرى أحداث محمد  محمود مع تجديد المطالب "بإعادة هيكلة وزارة الداخلية" والقصاص للشهداء.*
* ونفت الجبهة في بيان لها اليوم ما تنشره قناة الجزيرة من ادعاء بأن  المتواجدين من "مؤيدي الشرعية ومناهضي الانقلاب" ، بحسب القناة، كما أكدت  الجبهة رفضها رفع شعارات تخص نظام الرئيس المعزول مرسي، وأيضا مؤيدي الفريق  عبد الفتاح السيسي وزير الدفاع.*​

​


----------



## BITAR (19 نوفمبر 2013)

*أحبط اليوم أمن جامعة المنيا وقوع إشتباكات عنيفة بين طلاب تنظيم الإخوان  وآخرين من أنصار خارطة الطريق وتبادل الجانبين وابلا من السباب والشتائم  بسبب ترديد  الهتافات المعادية للإخوان من جانب أنصار السيسي وترديد  الهتافات المعادية للجيش والفريق السيسي من جانب الإخوان.*
*واتهم عددا من الطلاب بالجامعة أنصار تنظيم الإخوان بإشهار أسلحة بيضاء  لتخويف الطلاب المعارضين لهم والذين انطلقوا في مسيره تهتف ضد الإخوان  والعسكر وتمكن أمن الجامعة من احتواء الموقف دون حدوث إصابات من الفريقين.*​

​


----------



## BITAR (19 نوفمبر 2013)

*جمع العشرات من مؤيدي الفريق اول عبد الفتاح السيسي نائب رئيس الوزراء  ووزيرالدفاع في محيط دار القضاء العالي، وذلك احتفالا بعيد ميلاده .*
*وحمل  المتظاهرون، تورته عيد الميلاد وصور لوزير الدفاع الفريق اول عبد الفتاح  السيسي، مرددين هتافات "سيسي يا سيسي بكره تبقي رئيسي، السيسي عمهم حارق  دمهم".*
*يشار الي ان من حمل كعكه عيد الميلاد شيخ مسن ملتحي.*​


----------



## Dona Nabil (19 نوفمبر 2013)

*قالت قناة الحياة منذ قليل، إن عددًا من الثوار ألقوا القبض على "إخوانى "، داخل ميدان التحرير، مشيرة إلى أنهم أوسعوه ضربًا.*


----------



## Dona Nabil (19 نوفمبر 2013)

*المئات يهتفون لمنتخب مصر بميدان التحرير​*


----------



## Dona Nabil (19 نوفمبر 2013)

*تحركت منذ قليل مسيرة تضم العشرات من ميدان طلعت حرب، وجابت شارع البورصة فى اتجاه محمد محمود.*


----------



## ElectericCurrent (19 نوفمبر 2013)

ان تساهل او بالحرى تواطئؤ  اجهزة الداخلية مع فلول الاخوان -ذلك التيار الخبيث المنافق الذى يتلون بمظهر   ثورى  -علمانى شبابي  مكذوب...
هذا  التواطئؤ  والتساهل المرتعش من اجهزة الداخلية  ومن الامن الوطنى - خطر للغاية.
عناصر مندسة من الاخوان   تحاول مرة اخرى ركوب الثورة. بالاندساس فى التحرير ومحمدمحمود ..وتحاول تمرير مشروعها متخفياً  من تحت عيون  الشعب المصري ...


----------

